

PickFu – A Great Way to Get Instant Feedback for Simple Questions - rkalla
http://www.thebuzzmedia.com/pickfu-a-great-way-to-get-instant-feedback-for-simple-questions/

======
justinchen
I'm one of the PickFu developers - thanks for the great write up!

